# Introduction & question



## cochran (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello all. 

My name is Jason Cochran, and I am a US citizen preparing for a two-year assignment to Thailand with my employer. 

I will be living in Pattaya / Jomtien area (probably Jomtien - a little quieter, based on the week I spent in Pattaya in September), and working at the Amata City Industrial Estate, about 30 km east of Pattaya. 

I am currently in Germany, training with Thai staffers who will be working in my area in Thailand. My company is also providing Thai language classes, which I currently attend every weeknight. The language is conceptually easy to understand, but the tonal nature of the speech is proving difficult.

I will leave Germany to spend the last 3 weeks of this year at home in South Carolina, and will then fly to Thailand in the first week of January. 

Two questions: 
1. How does one go about finding expat groups in the Pattaya area? 

2. Cost of living: I have read many posts on this forum re: this topic, but there are such a range of answers, I thought I'd toss out this question one more time. 
Here are my specifics: the company is paying full rent for a furnished condo (I found a nice one in Jomtien for around 53k baht/month, including cleaning); company car with insurance; health insurance; etc. 
I will be responsible for the following: 
Electricity
Water
Gasoline for car
Cable television
High speed internet
Personal cell phone
Laundry service
Food
Misc. - travel, bars, etc.

I'm interested to hear what your opinions are on reasonable estimates for these items. I would rather plan on slightly more expensive, and have a pleasant surprise at month's end, than to underestimate and have a problem. My company will be paying part of my salary to my US account, and part to a Thai account, and I have to define a % split. 
Preferences, if they matter: I don't go out more than once a week typically, never more than twice, but when I go out I'm more for quality than quantity. Not interested in the sex tourism scene at all. Plan on eating mostly Thai food, with maybe one or two Western meals a week. I'll be living alone, so utility consumption should be fairly low. I'll be using Vonage for international calls, so that isn't much of a concern, but will need good high speed internet.

Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences. Hope this particular questions isn't becoming too much of a chestnut on this forum.


----------



## Fiscalo (Aug 15, 2008)

cochran said:


> Hello all.
> 
> My name is Jason Cochran, and I am a US citizen preparing for a two-year assignment to Thailand with my employer.
> 
> ...


First: gogle for expat club pattya and you will find the contact info
Second" 53K for a condo is a very high price. For that amount you can have your own bungalow with private swimming pool etc! My advise is to take a hotel at Jomtien beach the first month (on monthly base) and look for something you Really like.

The prices Eestmated):

Electricity: I pay around 1.800 pm with 24/7 at least one ac on.
Gasoline: around 23/25 baht per liter
Cable or dish: between 1.500 and 2.500 pm, various packages
Internet: I pay 900 baht for a reasonable speed. Don't expect the speeds you are used to, This is Thailand Man!
Cell: Depends on how much you phone: I have a post paid, don't call too much and pay arond 500 pm
Laundry: between 20 and 40m Baht p/kilo incl. ironing
Food: Cook yourself: around 200/300 baht p/d (at least that is what I pay and I eat very luxury!
Travel/bars: As cheap and as expensive as you make it. Last week I went from Chiangmai to Mae Sai (200 km) with my car, totally incl. meals etc. less than 2.000 baht.

I spend around 50.000 baht pm including rent (3 br bungalo), cleaning woman (2 times pw all day and every day one hour for the dishes etc), personal assistant etc. And again, I hate a poor life. This is withou repairs for my car, buying tv/computer and whatever I want.

About banking: I prefer to leave the money in my home country for various reasons. There are plenty of ATM machines and you can use your cc in many places. 

Hope these answers will give you a clue.


----------



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Jason,

I have a few questions for you, if you don't mind. I'm an expat in Chiang Mai who has also lived in Germany and am curious about your company. Your private messages are turned off, so could you drop me an email
Thanks so much,

Luke


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I was told once that if I ever tried to learn a tonal language, I should do the tones first, then move on to vocabulary and grammar. In other words, work harder on hearing and using the tones at first, because otherwise they will interfere with language acquisition. You might ask your instructors about it if you are struggling with the tones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

synthia said:


> I was told once that if I ever tried to learn a tonal language, I should do the tones first, then move on to vocabulary and grammar. In other words, work harder on hearing and using the tones at first, because otherwise they will interfere with language acquisition. You might ask your instructors about it if you are struggling with the tones.


Indeed - in fact just last week I managed to land myself right in it, fortunately to the great amusement of those concerned (although to my even greater embarrassment).


----------



## cochran (Oct 30, 2008)

*language*

Sylvia, great tip, and one I've already recommended to my instructor for any future Thai training for English-speakers. 

One problem is that my teacher is a Thai lady who has been living in Germany for many years and has limited English. I speak no German. While we were working on the Thai instruction, I was simply not hearing the tones very well, and so could not reproduce them at all. Last week the school obtained some additional English - Thai materials, including a punctuation CD (Benjawan P. Becker material) that really lifted the veil. I was able to hear the tones much better, and my pronunciation is markedly improved - though still a long way from perfect. 

Pronunciation first, then vocabulary and structure, and finally (as time permits) reading and writing.


----------



## Fiscalo (Aug 15, 2008)

Isn't this language thing off topic??


----------



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

try Pimsleur Thai, they do a nice job of speaking slowly and carefully. 30 minute lessons are easily do-able.



cochran said:


> Sylvia, great tip, and one I've already recommended to my instructor for any future Thai training for English-speakers.
> 
> One problem is that my teacher is a Thai lady who has been living in Germany for many years and has limited English. I speak no German. While we were working on the Thai instruction, I was simply not hearing the tones very well, and so could not reproduce them at all. Last week the school obtained some additional English - Thai materials, including a punctuation CD (Benjawan P. Becker material) that really lifted the veil. I was able to hear the tones much better, and my pronunciation is markedly improved - though still a long way from perfect.
> 
> Pronunciation first, then vocabulary and structure, and finally (as time permits) reading and writing.


----------



## Sunshine Gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Jason,

Guess you'll be picking up the language pretty fast when you're in Thailand.

Just wondering have you decided to establish an offshore account in Singapore? Cos I'm not sure if Thai banks can offer foreign currency savings a/c.

THEY CAN.

As for your phone calls, I'll suggest you get Skype cos I heard that Thai fixed line is expensive.

THAI LINES CAN BE EXPENSIVE BUT THEY HAVE INTERNET CALLING AVAILABLE THROUGH THEM WHICH MAKES IT ALOT CHEAPER.


Cheers,
Sunshine Gal



cochran said:


> Hello all.
> 
> My name is Jason Cochran, and I am a US citizen preparing for a two-year assignment to Thailand with my employer.
> 
> ...


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

synthia said:


> I was told once that if I ever tried to learn a tonal language, I should do the tones first, then move on to vocabulary and grammar. In other words, work harder on hearing and using the tones at first, because otherwise they will interfere with language acquisition. You might ask your instructors about it if you are struggling with the tones.


Synthia - I read, write, and speak Thai and honestly, I didn't worry about the tones at first. I think it's best to learn some basic vocabulary, mimic how the Thais speak, and then worry about the tones. If you are living in Thailand, and regularly interacting with Thais, the tones will come as long as you remember to mimic how they speak. Once you get this down it will become easier to speak properly. I couldn't always tell you what word is using what tone if I were to hear it. Mimic the Thais and you'll get the drift.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I passed that on from someone who was studying Chinese in Taiwan. I myself am absolutely terrible at languages, and after accumulating over two years of travel in Latin America, I know about two weeks worth of Spanish. I'm just bad. You should see the look on people's faces when I speak my limited French!

I skimmed over the comments about PMs being turned off, and missed the e-mail address. An e-mail address in text llike this is not a good idea because there are robot programs that scan forums hunting for such things. Unless you like spam, of course.

PMs are not available until you have made five posts. Until then there is a visitor messaging system that you reach by clicking on the user name and then on Public Profile.


----------



## Sunshine Gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Luke,

How long hv u been staying in Chiang Mai. I'm planning for a holiday to Chiang Mai next yr. Any recommendation for hotel stay, spas & massage? Not too expensive, just finished school so dun hv big budget. Heard that it's better to go during yr end for the cooling weather in Chiang Mai. 

Cheers,
Sunshine Gal



ljkd13 said:


> Hello Jason,
> 
> I have a few questions for you, if you don't mind. I'm an expat in Chiang Mai who has also lived in Germany and am curious about your company. Your private messages are turned off, so could you drop me an email
> Thanks so much,
> ...


----------



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi!

Chiang Mai is a beautiful place, much different from Bangkok. I've been here for 2 months now, and will be for another 5. There are tons of places to stay, and tons of spas for massages etc. There are loads by my place that cost 200B/hr for Thai massage. In town there are some cheaper, and there are always more expensive one. There are lots of good hotels, anywhere from $5-10 per night and up. 

As for the timing, the rainy season just ended, so the weather is beautiful. It still gets hot during the days, but it cools off nicely at night.

If you come, try to make it for the Loy Krathong, Yee Peng festival. This is their yearly festival at the end of the rainy season where they, mostly just in Chiang Mai, send off thousands of small hot-air balloons filled with the year's wishes. These flaming balloons all get released at the same time (this year it was Nov. 8 at a University lawn) creating the most spectacular sight. thousands of balloons fill the sky and head off to who-knows-where as far as the eye can see.

Katie in Thailand is my girlfriend's blog of the festival.

When I plan my next trip to Thailand in some years, I will only plan around this festival.

If you have more questions, let me know

Luke





Sunshine Gal said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> How long hv u been staying in Chiang Mai. I'm planning for a holiday to Chiang Mai next yr. Any recommendation for hotel stay, spas & massage? Not too expensive, just finished school so dun hv big budget. Heard that it's better to go during yr end for the cooling weather in Chiang Mai.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

It's not really happened yet Luke! Plenty of lanterns released the week before and after, but the main do is on the Ping River on the night of the full moon - Wednesday November 12th - with the 'Krathong' rafts floated down the river, and the release of many thousands of lanterns the same night. Have to get there early, there are so many people. Fantastic experience!

Sunshine Gal - it's a bit on the chilly side right now with loads of people catching coughs and colds, so November has its down side! Plus it's the high season (in theory), so you can't quite get the bargains available through the summer to October (flights, hotels are a bit more expensive from November in a normal credit crisis-free year).

Massage - one place I really recommend is the Hot Stone Massage in Soi 3 off Loi Kroh - quality traditional massage at a fraction of the price of spas (the main difference is that it doesn't provide rose petals for you to walk across, otherwise the quality is the same, or even better in my experience (I'm a trained masseur myself, so I'm pretty choosy!) Plenty of other good places, but bear in mind that the Thais are (obviously) mainly Thai massage specialists, and it's a lot harder to find a good oil massage. Most have little or no training in that specific discipline. An excellent Thai masseuse can be a very average to poor oil masseuse, if you see what I mean...

As for hotels, take your pick - there are all prices. If you are staying for a minimum of a month, you could do worse than take a condo - there are the Night Bazaar Condos, ideally placed, which have reasonable en-suite rooms with air con, sat TV, for about 90 pounds sterling a month, plus electricity. Good value for its location. Minimum 1 month rental though.

Otherwise on a nightly basis you can find rooms from as little as 200 or 300 baht - 3 or 4 pounds - a night up. Some a bit dodgy though.http://frogblog-thaidings.blogspot.com/


----------



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

There may be more lanterns to go off, but at Mae Jo University on Saturday night at the Meditation Center there had to be about 10,000 simultaneously let off. I don't know if there are more than that, but I'd be surprised. 

We're planning on going down to the river anyway tho, so we should get some more of this tremendous experience.

This is one of those things that everyone should see at least once in their lifetimes.







frogblogger said:


> It's not really happened yet Luke! Plenty of lanterns released the week before and after, but the main do is on the Ping River on the night of the full moon - Wednesday November 12th - with the 'Krathong' rafts floated down the river, and the release of many thousands of lanterns the same night. Have to get there early, there are so many people. Fantastic experience!
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> Peter - FrogBlogging from Chiang Mai Thailand


----------



## wolfmisc (Feb 4, 2008)

@sunshine gal
lucky you, if you can pick up Thai language very quickly here. I am living more or less in Thailand for the last 8-10 years now. But my Thai knowledges are still very limited. 
@cochran
maybe you can borrow me your Thai teacher. I was used of living in Germany for many years and would not have any difficulties to understand her. Alas, Pattaya is too far away for me.


----------

